# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Высокие технологии  >  Apple готовит новый механизм управления для iPhone

## SDA

Опубликована заявка на патент, в которой описаны новые способы управления iPhone и другими мобильными устройствами при помощи жестов. На этот раз считывающим элементом является не экран, а видеокамера, которая, помимо всего, способна распознавать и пространственные жесты.
 Бюро по патентам и торговым маркам США опубликовало заявку Apple на получение патента на способ управления мобильным устройством при помощи жестов. В данном патенте речь, однако, идет не о сенсорном экране, а о встроенной камере, которой отводится роль чувствительного элемента.
В патентной заявке, поданной еще в 2008 г., Apple предлагает использовать две камеры, как заднюю, так и фронтальную, которой в устройствах Apple пока нет. Камера для фотографирования и видеосъемки, расположенная сзади, может использоваться для управления входящими вызовами и голосовым ящиком тогда, когда трубка прислонена к уху, и экран не доступен. В этом случае пользователь может легко найти отверстие камеры и провести по нему пальцем из одной стороны в другую. Камера может распознать данный жест и отдать команду, к примеру, на перемотку голосового ящика вперед. Движение пальца в обратном направлении может дать обратную команду. Точно также камеру можно использовать для выполнения команды ответа на второй входящий вызов во время текущего разговора, а также во время конференц-связи, например, на подключение нового абонента.

дальше http://www.cnews.ru/news/top/index.s...0/02/27/380912

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## craftix

А сколько будет негатива, когда эта функция будет случайно срабатывать. Наверно сделают возможность отключать ее, поэтому пусть будет)

----------


## Зайцев Олег

Просто интересно, какой знак пальцами одной руки нужно будет показать аппарату, чтобы выполнить функцию "отбой"  :Smiley:

----------


## aintrust

Интересная функция, очень удобная, на мой взгляд, жаль только, что вряд ли она скоро появится (если появится вообще!) в мобильных устройствах Apple. Но тут, как это принято в патентном законодательста США, главное "застолбить" за собой такую фичу - а дальше уже как пойдёт. Если бы Apple реализовывала каждый свой патент (а их там, наверное, тысячи, если не десятки тысяч), то мир мобильных устройств уже давно стал бы совсем другим! Просто для информации: в день регистрации данного патента Apple зарегистрировала еще 15 патентов (например, один из представленных патентов - на авторегулировку звука динамика iPhone по мере того, как вы приближаете или удаляете его от своего уха, ну и т.п.). =)

----------


## aintrust

> Просто интересно, какой знак пальцами одной руки нужно будет показать аппарату, чтобы выполнить функцию "отбой"


Для этого в iPhone существует широкая черная кнопка в верхней части телефона (включение/выключение) - для "отбоя" нужно просто нажать ее дважды. =)

----------


## gogio

_Улучшение с iPhone подобными телефонами, где экран занимает почти всю лицевую панель.

У всех этих аппаратах, есть существенный недостаток – при нажатии на сенсорный экран, точнее даже при прикосновении к нему, происходит click, в итоге не очень комфортно работать, потому как даже случайное прикосновение, дает click. 
Есть следующий выход . Можно в качестве подложки под сенсорный экран, использовать мембранные кнопки, с коротким ходом, но требующим усилия на click, так вот к примеру если экран имеет размер 90х60 мм. То можно разместить матрицу из таких конопок под экраном 9х6=54 кнопки. Таким образом получаем следующий механизм ввода в устройство. Можно просто водить пальцем либо стилусом по экрану, получая нечто вроде указателя и в то же время если надо использовать нажатие при виртуальной клавиатуре или джойстике то можно уже продавливать экран и делать click. В итоге получается полная смерть обычным кнопкам. Решена проблема некомфортности обычного сенсорного экрана.

Ещё можно на обратной стороне телефона сделать сенсорную панель, как ноутбуках для пальца. В итоге держа телефон в руке, можно указательным пальцем на тыльной стороне телефона управлять курсором на экране, тем самым не загораживая весь экран. Но это уже есть такой проект. Так вот его можно также оснастить мембранной подложкой из матрицы кнопок и в результате удобство от работы с ним повысится на порядок.

В принципе, можно использовать тактильный способ и на боковых сторонах телефона. Превратив телефон в один сплошной экран.
И вообще то динамик тоже можно под экраном расположить, так как звук достаточно проницаем для экрана.

Также под экраном можно расположить feed back тонкую панель, для большей юзабельности._

----------


## ScratchyClaws

> Можно в качестве подложки под сенсорный экран, использовать мембранные кнопки, с коротким ходом, но требующим усилия на click, так вот к примеру если экран имеет размер 90х60 мм. То можно разместить матрицу из таких конопок под экраном 9х6=54 кнопки.


и заработать приличную денежку на приложениях, в которых все виртуальные кнопки будут совмещены с этими кнопками  :Smiley:

----------

